# Our Progress together



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Todays ride friday 29th Jan 2010*

Well since Buzz is an OTTB once he was never really balanced at a canter but he is slighlty more balanced and I am even able to canter circles now well today was the first time 

what i do is canter on the short side and go down the straight and on the other short side start up a circle he is better on his left side more then his right but we are getting there 

I also did some walking/trotting with a long rein and he is pretty responsive with my legs and my body which is good. I didnt try cantering yet but I will soon...

He has a problem cantering on the right side always seems to pick up the wrong leg but I correct him and we do it again 

Tomorrow if I get time I want to do some ground work with him but my family is going out so I may not be able to


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Saturday 6th Feb 2010*

On Saturday was a gymkhana I went in it was just for fun 
I went all the possible hack classes and actually managed to get a few first and seconds  I was very proud of Buzz and myself, he got the right canter lead all the time and kept cantering.
I was in the reserve champion and champion event but I didn't get anything but all the other horses were proper show horses i saw one girl see sawing at her horses mouth I felt sorry for the horse 

I also competed in jumping 45 and 60cm
got a clear round in 45 and went through to jumpoff but Buzz isnt really that fast 
Got disqualified in 60cm as he refused 3 times but I understood why its was late and at the end of the day
In all it was a really great day 

*Annie(me)*
I wont be riding for a while because i got some warts burnt off and its on my thumb and my ring finger on like the joints and it hurts to bend them, but I still go see him everyday  amd hopefully be riding again next week


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Saturday 27th Feb 2010*

Well I finally did some ground work that I was planning on doing ages ago  I just practiced walking (by my side) and discenting(I think thats how you spell it) at the hindquarters. He got the hang of it quickly.

I started to lunge only at the walk he kept coming in so I was just waiting for him to do a walk all the way round when this person in the coner of my eye caught my attention(she was waving). She was at the very top of the paddock, I walked up it was one of my friends but I didnt think she had a horse here, she was like do you want to come trail riding.  I jumped at the oppunity and we had a great time, first time buzz has really been out and he was sweating haha don't think we have ever cantered in a straight like for a long time.

It was very enjoyable hopefully there will be many more trail rides


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Awww. I love reading this


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

^^ Thanks 

*Wednesday 3rd March*

Lunged again today, nothing secial just doing trasitions walking, trotting, wlaking, halting. He was being a bit lazy and wasn't staying at a trot but he did eventually.

It got me thinking of how far we have come. When I first got Buzz he was horrible to lunge he would just stop and I had to get my friend to help me. She actually had to walk around him and tap him on the bum to make him walk on. i was'nt able to lunge by myself, he would play up. 
But now He goes around in a circle, I can lunge by myself, and he is an angel... most of the time haha


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

it was pony club today  had lots of fun  but I will start with Friday

*Friday 5th March 2010*

Went for a ride, you know thought it would be relaxed a few circles at walk trot and maybe a canter. Buzz had different ideas warmed him up asked for the canter did a i will call it a pigroot (I'm pretty sure his front feet stayed down but his back went really high) kicked pigroot kicked canter then he was fine but I had to do it a few more times to show him thats not allowed, I was soo shocked Buzz has never pigroted at a transition (just after jumps but then its bucks but he hasnt done one in ages) but I think he may just be feeling good I have put him on some food to give him somemore energy  I ended on a good note

*Sunday 7th March 2010*

Pony Club  Woke up nice and early had brekky and went to the horses. With Buzz it usually takes us a while to get him on the float so We tried at 7 to hopefully have him on at quarter past. he got on straight away we didn't even need to get my friends pony out. we rocked up and we were like one of the first there it was soo amazing haha never early

First session we had jumping couldn't really do much jumping because we had a young horse in the class but it was still good did some trot poles and some little jumps maybe 40cm
next was flatwork, we were practising going into the coners and the instuctor told me I need to create more energy then Buzz will have more energy, it was amazing the difference it made. She was also helping me with rounding Buzz up and working from the back its good cos we only had 4 peolpe in the class
next was games which I played all by myself  everyone was like nahh cant be bothered I was kinda disapointed but oh well
That was pretty much all the riding we did then therory then active riding which is like an added session which sometimes you don't need a horse for, like we did vaulting once that was really fun, but today we did lunging someone explained the proper way to lunge and the stuff you need it was quite helpful


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha well it's been awhile lol I have to try and commit 
well I try and recap everthing I did up to now 

Been on a trail ride with a friend who I never knew lived around here
Started taking Buzzs on walks by himself to get used to being away from Cookie went for a walk oonce and we were out for half an hour lol i think it was more of a workout for me but he doesnt neigh and only on the first few walks he played up a bit
my friend went with a walk with me and I sat on Buzzs back for a bit on the way back he was good
Havnt been on a walk in awhile as school has started up again(this was all mainly on the hols) and can hardly go out
ohh in the holidays we sent up a sort of cross country course  lol it took us nealry the whole day and when it came to riding we were soo exchausted but we still rode it lol

ok well I will do today now
*Friday 23rd of April 2010*
Was planning on riding but had no way to get there untill around 5 so I just lunged
The normal walk trot transitions but then I thought I would try cantering on the lunge he has done it before but on the other side as I had started on his bad side so I asked for a canter and asked but I dont think he understand what I was asking as he just trotted faster I slowed him down and asked again I think I may of got a stride or so but it was something
I then changed sides and walk trot transitions then I asked for a canter trotted faster asked again and he cantered I got half a circle  I was so proud slowed him down then asked again he cantered again  I was really proud lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

so much for the comminment lol

well anyway last major thing that happened
*Pony Club 2nd of May 2010*
I had my worst fall ever.
It was quite a scary experiance. We were jumping and Buzz just refused and I just went over his head landing on mine, I had a blood nose and winded but I did get back on and ride again for about 20mins and did jump. But got of and got taken to the hopspital.
I had black eyes and a bruise on my nose for about 1 week after.

After the fall I sort of put of riding... I think it was subconsciously, like I would say nahh to much homework today I will just feed, or I will ride tomorrow.
Well I did ride again on the friday the 15th around 2 weeks after I fell off and wow Buzz was soo good 
But when I first got on him I was like wow this is higher then I remember lol.

I don't know how I will be with jumping now though havn't jumped since I fell off, I actually dismatled the jumps and started doing more dressage stuff lol.
But I will jump again I just have to build my confidence up again, and will only jump when someones there.

Havn't ridden this week as exams are next week and I have been studying hard but I will ride tomorrow get some stress out but no jumping.

*Wednesday 19th May 2010*
Lunged, Buzz is soo much better. Although he did have a kind of spazz at me but I think he was just energnic.
Cantered both side whole circles  he is getting sooo much better.

I thought I would do some pictures as there was alot of writting lol
cookies if anyone got through




























and one I edited


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok I'm getting better lol

*Sunday 23rd May 2010*
I needed to get out of the house as I had exams all the following week and had been studying like crazy the week before.
Was planning on going on a trial ride with my friend that lives down the road she got to the place where my horse lives and Buzz was acting all werid, a little bit naughty and I didn't want to risk it as it was windy and a little bit rainy as well.

We just rode around the place abit and my friend who lives at the place rode her pony and we did our home made cross country course 
I actually wasn't planning on jumping much because of my fall but with everyone there I sort of had to and I'm glad 

*Monday 24th Tuesday 25th and Wednesday 26th of May 2010*

Had exams and nearly died, I swear bums are not designd to sit down for 3 hours and 10mins in a room with a big clock and teachers walking up and down the isles, not to mention having two in one day.
But thankgod there over I now have tomorrow and Friday off .
I havn't ridden at all this week yet or lunged except Sunday. But hopefully tomorrow or Friday I can ride .


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Friday 28th May 2010*

Did flatwork, was only planning to just walk and trot, he was being good so I asked for canter and of course as soon as I asked he started he started being hypo, so of course a little bit turned into a lot lol, but he was good by the end.
Once I finshed I did some stretches with him some neck ones with a carrot 


*Sunday 30th May 2010* 

Went for a trail ride, my second one, had so much fun.
Except the person I was riding with kept talking about her love life, it was the worst, I was like trot now? lol
I wish Buzz had a faster walk though, we always got left behind because her horse has a really fast walk. Buzz trot however makes up for it. 

We went riding under a bridge, Buzz got afraid so I got off and had to walk him.
We also rode new a main road, Buzz's first time near a road and he was great. 
We had to cross the road I nearly had a heart attack lol but Buzz was fine like whats the problem. How I love my horse sometimes.
I took some pics.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Lets cast our minds back to *Sunday 6th of June 2010*

That was pony club, Buzz was an **** to load on. My dad usually stands behind him and gives him a push and he walks straight on, well not on Sunday, Buzz decieded he would jump forward with his back legs and keep his front feet firmly in place :roll:
We did get him on though after about half hour though and many circles.
Pony Club was good didn't have any falls 
A saddle fitting lady came and gave us a demostration and I got her to check Buzz's saddle, she said it was fine. 
She also said something else but for the life of me a cannot remember.
loaded Buzz on in the afternoon fine.

*All throughout the week I rode nothing special*

*Sunday 13th of June 2010*

Went for a 3 hour!! trail ride.
My longest trail ride ever, I also think Buzzs walk is getting faster when were out, which is good.
It was also the first time I rode Buzz in water, he was a bit hessitant to start off with, but then really enjoyed it.
The girl I went with though waas always go go go. It was okay I guess but I had Buzz doing a nice canter and she would just speed past me :evil:
and then I would have to go faster to catch up.
I was soo sore the next day though, I could barely move but it was worth it 

*Same as a above with riding through the week but I dont think I rode as much because of weather and in pain lol*

*Sunday 20th of June 2010*

Went for another trail ride(we always seem to be going Sunday) Went with a bigish group of about 5 including me.
Buzz seemed to be really skitish about leaving today, even with all the horses. Some cars went past and everyone one went one side and I went the other. I'm not to sure why I did I think it looked safer on the side I went as there was more space.
3 cars went past, some idiot girl in he last car yelled something out the window and that was it Buzz had a spazz. I personally don't really know what happened, only that I was on him next thing winded on the ground. But one of the girls said Buzz reared up(I don't think it would of been high) pigrooted I fell off and he took off back to his paddock buddy.
We were literally not even 1km away from where we left from so I was kinda annoyed.
Anyway got back on and had a really good ride after all that.
We went to the water again and went riding in the water, the tide was really low so we were able to canter on sand through water .
Buzz also figured out how to make the bigest splashes.
He would put his foot straight down (instead of the pawing motion) and went everyone around him even me lol.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Ok well its been kinda rainy for the last couple of weeks... so not much riding...

I have been lunging him more and he is soo much better 
I can now canter him on both sides and not be pulled over. Hes so much more balanced now .
I have also been trying to teach him turn on the forehand I hyad tried ages ago but I think I was rushing it. I am now taking it slowly and going from the fround with poles in a T shape. I then walk him up to it and face his hindquarters and put pressure there. I have also been using my whip tapping where I would tap him when riding. He is getting the idea I havnt tried it on him yet.

*Saturday 24th July 2010*

Today I rode for the first time in a couple of weeks. I was planning on taking it easy. Buzz had other plans yet again. He was fine we did walk trot canter on one side and was asking for canter on the other side he was getting really fast and went we went around the coner he just pigrooted and I come right over his head. I must say it was one of my best falls as i got stood up was like wtf and got back on. I worked him hard after that and he was very sweaty but I think learnt


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

What happened to the updates?!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha I have been meaning to just keep getting distracted 

Ok lets see after that week I was only really able to ride every Saturday before work aas I was reallly busy with school and we seemed to follow the same schedule ride walk trot fine, canter buck and I fall off. haha I know it wasnt his fault I should of been riding him more but just havn't had the time with weather and school 

Wow I just relized that update was like 2 months ago, haha ok lets think if I have conquered anything amazing in that time...

I found some more thing about his past.  My friends dads workmate apparently worked with Buzz when he raced. She said he was trained as a lead horse after his racing career, another thing added to the list lol.
She also said the owner before me abused him, well didnt give him the love he deserved and didn't treat him the best, I relized that would probably make sense as when I first got him he would back up really fast if something happened, he doesnt do that anymore  The lady was really happy that Buzz now has a good home and is doing pony club and stuff, as thats what she always thought he would be good at.

Oh and last *Wednesday 26th of August 2010*
I lunged Buzz and he was great, haha I didnt even need the whip he responded to my voice, he cantered on cue full laps on both sides  I was soo amazed. 
very proud of my boy.

*Friday 27th August 2010*
This was the day Buzz decided he pented up energy and run a few laps around me as soon as I got the halter out. I took pics 
this was when I first went up to them I thought it looked like a cool photo so I took a pic didnt know what was to follow...









and then








and
































haha it was quite funny to watch, but eventually Buzz just stopped turned towards me walked up chewing lol, silly boy
that was a good ride nothing major happened

*Sunday 29th August 2010 Pony Club*
Woke up nice and and early expected Buzz to be a hassle to float, he wasn't, we were the first ones there. First time for everything lol
It was a good day, we did a jumping competion thing in jumping I finished the course in 1.04 seconds  came first and got a ribbon, haha even though there was only two of us.
Flatwork was hell lol. we did no stirrup work and had to rise without stirrups, my legs are still sore now from it lol.
I found out I had been riding with my stirrups to short and they were taken down two holes it felt so werid.
went around to the cross country jumps wasnt game enough to jump any but went around and looked at them.
ended on a good note Buzz went straight on the float 

well I think thats a pretty good update lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Ohh I forgot the most important information I found Buzzs information
Judice - Details

Name: Judice 
Country of Birth: Australia

Sex: Gelding Colour: Bay

Age: 15 Foal Date: 04/11/1995

Sire: Staroka 

Dam: Bay Judge 

Grandsire: The Judge 

Registration Date: 24/11/1997
Registration Number: 370945
ASB Id: 603353
5 starts- no money. Last race ran 1999.


I'm going to celebrate his birthday this year


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I just clicked on this thread, havnt had a chance to read it all but i just wanted to say we share the same birthday! 4/11. haha i thought it was cool lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

haha wow thats awesome


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Monday 27th September 2010*

Went for a nice relaxing trial ride. It was really great, was studing the whole morning, exams are coming up :S and just needed to get out rang my friend up and asked if she wanted to go out, haha of course she said yes 
It was kinda scary because i had to leave where Buzz is by myself so I walked him till i got to my friends place which was like 15 minutes aways, it was a nice walk sortof, Buzz figured all hills were worth trotting up so there was a lot of stopping.
Got to her place and we sent off, we went to the river which Buzz for some reason wouldn't go in so I got off and walked him in... bad idea lol, my boots have holes in them haha needless to say my feet were nice and cool for the rest of the ride.
We mainly walked which is different to what I usually do with the other girl shes all go, but I think I prefer this extreme to the galloping one.
When we had had enough, we went our seperate ways, me forgeting how stupd Buzz can be :roll: starting playing up and because i didn't really feel like getting bucked off got off and walked him till we got to the main road, i rode him for a bit but when I had to cross it got off and walked him across.
Not brave enough to ride him over by myself yet.

Anyway it was a great ride Buzz was actually sweating quite a bit, which surprised me.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought I should put some pics of Buzz when he was on the skinny side and now 








and then i will do another one when he has all his muscle back

*Friday 1st October 2010*
I am starting long and low exercises with Buzz to help build up his muscle.
I rode for about half hour, just doing circles, serpentines and keeping the contact.
I then washed him, for pony club on Sunday. He hadn't been washed in soo long because of the weather.
I then plaited his mane I got pics but there on my camera still and my brothers will have a sook :roll:
Then fed him and waited like half an hour for him to finish so I could worm him. Lets just say he wasn't to happy with me


okay yesterday was pony club 

*Sunday 3rd October 2010*
I had set my alarm to 6, sortof slept in though haha, but Buzz was good.
He now goes on the float straight away. Some days before it took as half an hour to get him on :roll:

Pony club was really quiet, two of the coaches are in America for the some equestrian event, another one is in hospital :-(

It was good in a way though, I was able to have a semi-private lesson, I went in with one of my friends. 
We were working on trying to get Buzz collected, and get him to accept the contact, we are slowly getting there.
I think we may have gotten it at a walk and semi got it at a trot.
By the end of the lesson Buzz head was lower at the trot, very proud 

Jumping was pretty much flatwork as well, a lot of hard work haha but I got the best compliment I could of ever wanted from the instructor.
She said that she saw a lot of potential in Buzz and me and that we could teach each other a lot 
That was the best thing any one could say because lately I have been doubting my riding


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Havn't really done much riding, sadly.
Had all my mock exams, failed more then I passed, not by much I was in the 40 for 2 then got 58 and 50 haha not the best overall mark.
Got my real exams in under 2 weeks freaking out.
and not to mention I gruduate on Tuesday next week ahhhh
this year has been the most intense ever, but it's been good because nearly everyday I go and see Buzz and relax 

I rode him bareback for the first time. That was fun, he isn't actually as uncomfortable as I always thought.
Did a little bit of jumping, it felt soo werid haha but its quite enjoyable

Well since I am finishing school soon I will have more time to ride, so Buzz will have an awsome but in no time


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sunday 24th October 2010*

Didn't do anything much, flies are really bad now *sigh* joys of summer.
I did ride only walk and trot, because he was doing a lot of head tossing, I didn't want to risk canter.
I have started trying to teach him to give me his leg, so it will make it easier when pulling his leg out so the girth doesn't pinch.. well it didn't go to well, very stuuborn horse sometimes.

I also did a refresher with him on turn on the forehand when riding, I think I need to do some more there, just been soo busy with school and everything.
He gets it one side but the other he walks backwards ?? I'm thinking I will do it again with me on the floor, have the lunge rope looped around his but and if he tries walking backward apply pressure to his butt, then I will try again on his back.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sunday 31st October 2010*

Buzz hurt his leg *sigh*
I did post about it but I have no clue how to link so I will a pic here









Hopefully it will get better and hair will grow over it...

I also got a pics of Buzz doing his fav thing, chillaxing with the trucks 










haha nothing else has happened havn't been riding, my exams start on Thursday this week


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sunday 14th November 2010*

My exam are over  yay party haha
I also got a new saddle today  Its a Kincade all purpose and it seems to fit really well 

I lunged Buzz today and he was really good, I did lots of transition and he is soo much better I did walk trot then trot canter transitions and he actually did pretty well.
It looked like he was starting to use his bum more when I got him to trot canter and trot, at half way points around the circle.

I am going to be more dedicated to my riding now, but I will have to get up really early to ride in the coolness of the day or go there latter to ride in the afternoon, it's just so hot now in the middle of the day.

I cleaned Buzz shealth today as well


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Monday 15th Novemeber 2010*

Well I woke up at 5:30 and was at the horses by 7. I rode my bike haha and I am ******ed now.

But I rode, was riding in a figure 8, did lots of transitions walk trot walk, halt backup walk, trot canter trot.
He was getting a lot better by the end of it.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wednesday 17th November 2010*

Woke up early again and rode haha its nice and cool.
I didn't want to ride for that long because I was going out at 9 shopping so I only rode for half hour, sortof bummed me down I was planning on riding longer but I never know the time and I didn't want to be late.
Anyway only did little bit of canter only once each side.

When I was leaving my friends Dad because he lives with on my friends property, with her pony, asked me to put them away in the little paddock because he was getting some sand come in for a job or something (he does odd jobs here and now) so I put them both in the little paddock and he said he would let them out when he came back.
They do go together every now and then and they both usually come out unharmed.
Well not today Buzz now has many other scratches joing his one from the fence.
Very annoyed.
I will show some pics
these ones are on his shoulder on his left side









and close up of the lower one








close up of higer one








these are the ones on his bum on the right side
















and then theres the one on his right leg










and heres recent pics of the one from the gate


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Monday 22nd November 2010*

Went for my first solo trial ride with Buzz.
Only walked it and Buzz was pretty good, he freaked out at a house but I got off and walked him past it.
His walk was soo energic, it was good. I think he may of invented his own gait lol half walk and half trot, quite werid to sit to and his head was bopping like crazy haha.

His wounds are looking good, I think, hopefully they will grow back :S I really hope they do.

I also cleaned his shealth again, it was already disgusting and dirty. I still can't believe how good he is with it, why was I so worried haha


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Tuesday 23rd November 2010*

Woke up early again and rode 
Did figure 8's again, mainly because there is a section of the arena which is covered in massive weeds which scare me haha, I don't want Buzz to trip on them.
I did try pulling them out, it took me 10mins to pull out 3 because they hurt, they have like spikes on them.
I'm thinking I will spend a morning pulling them out with long sleeves on and pulling some out.

Back to my ride he was great, did canter transitions again, I think I need to work on our trot as he seem to be either really fast or really slow.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wednesday 24th November 2010*

I wasn't planning on riding then but one of my friends asked me if I wanted to come over with Buzz, I thought why not?
So I went on another trial ride by myself 
He is so eager and alert on rides and so forward going which I am starting to think is a bad thing.
I got a pic before our ride  and then my friend took some pics when I was over her place








and these were at her place

I went for a trot around her firebrake, which turned out into a canter...








him cantering and me trying to stop him









haha this pic would be soo much nicer if my mouth was closed but I think I was saying something to Buzz









On the way back I had picked up my courage as I was sure he wasn't going to do anything and trotted.
He was good for about 10 steps then started wanting to canter, need to work on that.
I want to be able to have a steady trot and steady canter not what ever he was doing.
I think next time I will try using the one rein stop if he breaks gait, I have an irrational fear of them though.
Like if I do it at fast past I have this fear of us toppling over even though I have never seen or heard of it happening, I just get this vivid image in my head


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay well since last time I have been on one more trial rides  which I think was on the *26th of November 2010* not 100% sure on that but I think it's right.
I also have been to Bali from the *27th Of Novemeber* to the *5th Of December 2010*, so no riding in that week, although I did ride an elephant  so much funn
After that I was tired and I think I got Bali belly for the first 3 days I was back, I don't think I rode in that week at all, lunged Buzz a few times, jumped him did great.
On Wednesday *15th of December 2010* I passed out at work... not the best news but then I went home with a fever and felt sick untill like *20th of December 2010* so nearly another whole week without riding and not seeing Buzz.
After that coming up to Christmas it was raining, or it was too hot to ride.

But today I got christen my new riding boots 
*Tuesday 28th of December 2010*
The day I christen my new riding boots  and first time riding in ages as well.
Woke up nice and early actually early then I was planning, was up and about by 5:30 was planning on 6:30 but someone went to the toilet and it woke me up lol.
So I got up and rode my bike over to where Buzz lives, was there about 6:30 or something, tacked up and went for a ride.
Buzz doesn't usually get fresh as I told my friend the other day.... well he was today lol, tried bucking me off a few times when I asked for the canter, but soon stopped.
Did nothing special, lots of walk trot walk transitions, I think he is starting to use his bum more as he had the lipstick around his mouth, it wasn't white though more orange green because he must of finished his hay and I gave him a carrot before lol.
I took a video of our ride have to upload it later though as my brother will complain I am making the internet slow, so tomorrow probably.
It's the worst quality though haha so far away but I want people to critque me 

I also think Buzz is losing his condition again  I mean sometimes I look at him and he looks fat can't see any ribs, other times I can see ribs.
I am gonna change his diet next year... start him with canola oil as well, and lupins.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Redtree,

I am enjoying your journal. YOu are doing a great job with Buzz. I look forward to the video. Nice pictures. Buzz sure gets scraped up a lot!


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

thank you that means so much to me


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay well I took the video but it was crap, I did put it up on anther thread to see if anyone could get anything from it but nope so I want bother with it here 
I will hopefully get another one tomorrow with my first arena work for the new year 

I have only ridden once this year so far :O haha
But it was the best ride everr
*Sunday 9th January 2011*
was the day I went to the estuary and had a blast 
My friend and I had organised it for ages and finally the day had come, I woke up early and was ready by 7:30 to leave the house, had packed everything the night before. Got to where Buzz lives and brought him out to be floated, opened the float and the cushioning fell down  One of my other 'friends' had used the float last and must of broke it... was not impressed, my dad got to fixing it with bailing twine lol
Anywho this delayed us a bit but we were off around about 8:30 made a pitstop at the servo for power drink lol and then was on our way to pick up my friend and her horse.

that all went smoothly, got to the estuary and had so much fun, bit pressed for time because I had to be home by 1:30 for mum :roll: lol

I will sahre some pics 
Even though there is already another thread about them lol

trotting felt so werid in water it was like a gliding trot








me on Buzz and my friend on her horse Koola








love this pic








and this one








I had to lead her horse because it had stepped on her toe when she was trying to get on bareback so she limped back while I rode lol


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

That looked like a tonne of fun! When I get a float, I am wanting to head to somewhere where I can bring Pumpkin for a swim. It sounds like you are doing an excellent job with Buzz, keep it up.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Gosh I am horrible at this....
but it is good I like reading my progress 

So after that time at the beach went back again a week later, on *Friday 14th January 2011*
Had a blast cantered along the beach, with a saddle and bareback.
Have photo proof 

canter with saddle









without












After that I have ridden pretty much every day or at least 4 times a week, he had started bucking me off heaps so I had the chiro and dentist come out on *1st Febraury 2011*
The chiro came out in the morning and Buzz was sore nearly all along his back and neck... felt so bad since I didn't relize earlier, but he has been so much better since.
Dentist came out in arvo and that was scary, he was a natural dentist so no drugs and since I have never had Buzz's teeth done before I thought it would be okay.... it wasn't.
Buzz because he is a TB has a sensitive mouth, and was pulling away, nearly backed into a tree... scary scary stuff.
Dentist said next time I will have to book in with the vet and get him drugged so he can do a better job, he said his teeth weren't that bad and they could probably be done every 2 years or so after one good file ing.
Said to call back in 6 months to book one because the 'bit seat' needed more work.
I need to remember to call back in July sometime.

After that rode a lot have taken weekly progress shots of Buzz and I can happly say I think he is gaining muscle and weight 

*Wednesday 9th February 2011*
Okay so this is the day I did groundwork with Buzz and he was awesome.
I had tied his leadrope around his neck and he was following me everywhere. I ran he trotted, I stopped he stopped (most of the time anyway sometimes I had to grab hold of the lead rope), I turned he turned, I was ldoing really sharp coners like making him turn in really small circles with me first going into his head (not actually touching it) then secondly him following me with his head, i then starting running which he followed at a trot then I sprinted and was encouraging him to go faster he cantered  
I also sent him over a few small jumps it was just so much fun , I can tell you I was tired after it though haha Buzz hadn't even broken in a sweat but I had.



*Sunday 13th February 2011*-Murray XC, SJ training day
This was so much fun, first time I had ever done XC and it was a blast, so excited for this eventing year.
Buzz jumped all the jumps like a pro had a little troubles with the "Sunken Road" but after a few attempts and going through at a different point he was fine 
We also had trouble aat the water jump, even though he has been in water before he plain out refused to go in, he did eventually, after seeing serval other horses go in.
SJ was good, he refused 1 jump which was because it was near the water on and people were having trouble getting there horses in so it was understandable, went over it fine after he had a look at it, rest of it was a clear round 
Only did 45cm SJ and XC, have to start somewhere, but most of the next level up XC jumps didn't look much bigger so who knows maybe by the end of this year I will go up, but no rush 

*Tuesday 15th February 2011*
Rode today and got a video 
It was 7 mins long but turned out I filmed mainly a blank space so had to cut it all back so now theres only like 2 mins of riding in it.
He was good today, cantered a whole arena on one side went to do it on the ohter side and he had a bucking fit, glad to say I didn't fall off 
And made him canter again.
His circles are horrible... like he falls in then falls out, horrible I need to read again what Kayty posted before on anther thread of mine (pretty sure it was Kayty anyway)
I think my circles would be better if I mark out where the circle is ment to be, I think I might do that tomorrow, grab the lunge whip and measure it out, or even better bring my dads measuring tape out.

heres the video I will put it up on critque as well


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Wednesday 16th February 2011*

Was my birthday 
18 yay, haha got a XC vest which I already used for the training day and some money.

Didn't go riding, was going to but got there and was like nerrr I will just do ground work.

I put to poles about 80cm apart and then put a tarp inbetween it.
Did what I did the other day and tied Buzz lead rope around his neck, stated off at the top away from the obsticles and jumps to get him focussed on me.
He was rishing and trying to get ahead of me so it took a while but finally he was in tuned with me.

Went over to the tarp and pointed at it for Buzz, he avoided it the first time so I thought I should try going over it sideways.
he was a bit hesitant but walked over it 
Then went to the top of it pointed him to wear he needed to go and walked next to him he went through it 
This is all without me touching his leadrope.

I did this a few times then thought I should do a few jumps, he was great going over one, but the other one he was a hassle.
I had trotted him up to it and he slowed so I encouraged him to go on and then we came to the jump, he refused but stayed standing there, I was on the other side encouraging him to go over and he did in the end, but after it instead of coming back around to me, he bolted back to his little friend. I was very annoyed.
When I got there he was in the arena and trotted away from me when I came so I closed the arena up and made him work.
He was going around in circles around me, he then went large on to the arena and went around it still trotting.
I made him keep going for ages, gahhh P%$$ed me off so much.
After a while I turned my back to him, hoping he would walk up to me, well he stopped but didn't walk up to me so I walked up to him.
Then set about to do that jump again. Started walking and of course I thought I would be stupid and not un tie the lead rope so of course Buzz turned around and trotted off back next to his friend, so I made him work again, longer this time.
After a while I don't really know how long turned my back and he stopped again but didn't walk up to me so I walked up to him.
Got hold of his leadrope untied it and lead him back to that jump.
Made him jump it twice and then finished.

I probably shouldn't of done that but boy was he getting on my nerves.


*Thursday 17th Febrruary 2011*

Rode today.
Practiced my circles again, I marked out the circle yesterday and turned out the arena wasn't even 20m wide ony 17m.
So I marked out a 17m circle.
Read up my old thread on circles and wrote down what Kayty said and practiced that.
He was much better on left side then his right, but that is to be expected.
On his right side I can't seem to push him out, but I re read what Kayty wrote today and I think I will be able to do it tomorrow.
I wish I had someone out there on the gorund, grrr I need a job.
Lessons seem to be a long way off now 

Any way back to my ride. I cantered Buzz both sides for a whole arena 
I remeber what some one said posted ages ago and it has sort of stuck with me

Walk is for muscle, trot is for balance and canter is for stamia

That just came to me haha, it's always good to have it written down some where.

Okay tomorrow lesson is going to be circles again.
haha I am totally not with it right now jumped from one point to the next.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Well I relized i havn't really done an update about my life outside of horses yet, so here I go.

Last year was my last year at high school. Yay 
Having a gap year this year, my orginal master plan was to go to tafe for 6 months for an animal course then work for the next 6 months with animals.
That fell through in Nov because I thought thats when the offers came out so I pushed tafe out of my mind and made a new master plan.
Which was to get a job and work for the full year earn lots of money for a moped, car and hopefully a new float.
That plan has completely flunked, applied for so many jobs and get no response or they say it's already taken.

So this year in Jan i got an application for tafe, which I had already put out of my mind because i thought it was in Nov. So naturally when I got this I was like nahh not doing that now as I am gonna work full time.
Wish I hadn't now.
Got my uni offer later in Jan which I said deffering to, wish i hadn't either.
I got into Conservation though  so that part of my plan will still pan out next year.

But so far this year I have done na da.
Working the odd days at my old work, asked if they were looking for a full time person, which there not 
I have also told them to call me up if they ever need anyone.

Well my driving hasn't gone anywhere 
I have gone for my test twice and failed twice. I will how ever get it by the end of this year 
I am planning on getting a moped but as everything cost money that is not gonna happen for a few months yet 

Hmm what else to update on....

Oh I might go to Africa next year 
Thats gonna be a new part of my master plan 
It's a volenteer thing and you get to help out with the injured animals rehibilate them then release back into the wild 
I want to go about Sept time or later because thats baby animal season lol
The down side it doesn cost a bit, but hopefully I will get a job soon and so money want be a worry.

I think that is it 

I will today with Buzz now, not that it was very exciting.

*Friday 18th February 2011*

I only lunged Buzz today, haha veery exciting news.
Can canter him whole circles now, no problems. Actually got him cantering without the use of the whip only my voice. Pretty happy with that 
Actually didn't use the whip at all today, pretty impressive Buzz just seems to have more go lately which is good and bad in a way haha.

Oh Endurance ride this weekend 
So theres gonna be photos from that also


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Sunday 20th February 2011*

I had an endurance ride 

It was so much fun and I learnt a heck of a lot of stuff.
I went with my friend and we stayed at the oval the night, (we slept in the float lol) it was so much funn.
Buzz did get a little foot sore though  as he is barefoot and the ground was all gravel.
We only did 10km walked most of it lol and managed to do it in 2 hours 
I don't have any pics of me riding as I forgot to bring my camera on the ride so my friend has those pics which I havn't been able to get yet.
But I got a really nice one of Buzz 
So I shall share








him and his brand new blue halter 


Buzz then had Monday off, and Tuesday I just lunged him.

*Wednesday 23rd February 2011*

Rode today, practiced my dressage test for Saturday, I don't think me or Buzz are ready for it , but will make the most out of it.
we still fail at circles, miserably, they are semi better.
The ODE just came up so fast.
Oh well after this ODE I will still continue on practicing my cirlces  and will master them.

I washed Buzz mane and tail today he didn't seem to be to impressed with me 
I then tried on his new skinny hood which i bought yesterday (birthday money )
I think it may be to small  but its an XL and like the last one they had there. So I will have to use it.

had to share this pic lol








just got to love Buzz sometimes  puts up with so much of my crap lol


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh if any one is reading this go to this page
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More
like
then click this link and like the pic 
Welcome to Facebook - Log In, Sign Up or Learn More

I need all the support I can get guys, so please like


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

okay so I am really bad at this lol

I was going to do an updat ages ago wrote it all out the clicked the wrong buttom and lost it all 

But I'm here now again lol after around 2 months 

Heres a link to a photo update
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/photo-update-p-overload-lol-84209/

And I will just write what happened this week 

*Monday 18th April 2011*

Lunged Buzz today, second time in his new lunge roller and side reins I borrowed and are now mine lol because she is selling her horses , she was the crazy rider though so I am actually quite glad 
Anyway back onto my lunging, only had it on the 3rd hole I think, so it was tight at the walk but as soon as he went into trot his head shot up again, it did lower through out the session though 
I am just so amazed at how easily Buzz goes into canter now, all I have to do is lift the whip up and say canter and hes gone.
We did have a bit of a hiccup, I asked for canter and I swear Buzz went into a gallop and then relized he was going around in circles starting playing up, did a few bucks, then just stopped facing me, silly horse so I made him go again.
Nothing else really happened.

Couldn't ride Tuesday had work for the whole day  which sucks but is good also just thinking about next weeks pay 

*Today, Wednesday 20th April 2011*
Rode 
Was planning on doing a heavy workout, plans changed when the neighbours dog insisted at barking at me, he had never done it before, neighbour came over and said he was going through a phase (as he is only a puppy) and that he just need to reasurre him it was alright.
After that I did some trotting but Buzz started coughing when we trotted for about a min, so I stopped, even though on Mon he was fine...
But then I decieded to do some walk work.
He was really strecthing down into the bit 
Did some circles, 10m, half 10m, serpentines, lots of criss crossing 
Was actually pretty happy with how it went 



Now I am going to get lessons very soon 
As I am getting more hours, there is a good inflow of money lol lets just hope it lasts, I was planning on calling up today, but with my great mind I sortof forgot lol, tomorrow or Friday


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

oh wow just relized I have reached over 1000 views, thanks guys


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

*Saturday 7th May 2011*

Mozzies are soo much better, I havn't ridden in nearly 3 weeks because the mozzies would drive me and Buzz insane.
So today I rode and I must say it was one of the best rides I have had in a while.
I finally figured out what my problem was, I focus to much on the walk, so I didn't, I trotted heaps.
I did 10m circles like at PC last time, kept changing reins.
It was good and I felt really good after the ride.

My lessons are probably going to be a while a way now lol, I'm going to Germany on the 17th  for 3 weeks
So exicted for that.

I have pony Club tomorrow then next weekend I have my last event


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Okay I thought I should re new this....


Lots has happened since then, Germany was amazing  I miss it all the time so I should hopefully be going back this year some time 

Got a full time job  a trainee ship in conservation which is what I wanted to do so thats pretty good.
Been riding on and off had one lesson at the end of last year, so much progress in that one lesson,but shortly after Buzz went lame, hoof absess and I havn't had a lesson since, just havn't gotten around to it.

Had my first show of the season already a jumping show, did 45cm AM7 and 60cm opt time. Came first in 45 and 5th in 60 so pretty happy with that 

Have started training for the tetrathon with Buzz. He (we) is now jumping 70cm confidently have to get up to 80cm but were getting there, happy with his progress.
I have to start running, swimming need the motivation, but with these stupid mozzies and this heat it would need to be later at night and with my job I'm always so tired when I come home.

Hmm what else has happened....

Here's a pretty picture of Buzz while I think










Well I cant seem to think as of now if I remember any important details I will post them, if not I will just try and keep a log of what I do


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

Buzz is looking so good! Dang it I hate Mozzies as well ah the beauty of Australia! Haha


----------

